
Offer Computer Science in our public schools - MarcScott
https://www.change.org/p/offer-computer-science-in-our-public-schools
======
MarcScott
We (the Raspberry Pi Foundation) are providing free training to teachers in
the US at the moment, and the enthusiasm, dedication and creativity of the
teachers we've trained is second to none.

CS should be taught as standard in public schools in the US, imho.

